# Previous owners of my house!



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

How can people live like it. Scum bags! yuuuuuuurgh!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Yeah we had that. Ripped out the kitchen the day we moved in, unscrewed all the cabinets from the walls and couldn't figure out why they weren't coming off. There was so much cooking fat on the walls above the units that they were stuck on 

And the previous lady of the house was a professional cook


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That reminds me - someone I know used to have a moggy called "Cucking Fat"


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I have just moved house (absolutely exhausting!) and I now have septic tanks, gas bottles and oil fired central heating to deal with 

Well please to have moved though, out of the London 'smoke' and into the countryside Â ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I have just moved house (absolutely exhausting!) and I now have septic tanks, gas bottles and oil fired central heating to deal with Â
> 
> Well please to have moved though, out of the London 'smoke' and into the countryside Â ;D


Be prepared for the shock of the first oil bill. With the price of oil shooting up recently a 2,000 litre tank of oil has gone from Â£285 to Â£455!!!

Otherwise, welcome to the country - you won't look back! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Be prepared for the shock of the first oil bill. With the price of oil shooting up recently a 2,000 litre tank of oil has gone from Â£285 to Â£455!!!


Mmmm. I'm keeping an eye on the oil level. I noticed it drop by about 1cm on the first day. Mind you, we did have the central heating on all day to test the system out. We have gas bottles too for the fire and cooker. Â One advantage of having piped gas - it's doesn't run out, except if you don't pay the bill, that is! Apparently the cess pit only needs emptying about every two years Â  Â



> Otherwise, welcome to the country - you won't look back! Â ;D


You're not joking! The house has sky lights in the bedroom upstairs - we slept with the window open all night, never had such a good nights sleep after all the moving work. Â Awoke to a dawn chorus of singing birds and fresh air - felt so refreshed it was like having fresh water running through your veins!

No more noisy / rowdy neighbours, road noise from the bypass, aircraft overhead, cars starting up, and kids running about Â :

We now have veiws over fields and open countryside to three sides of the house, a single track lane to the front of the house and only 1 direct neighbour. Â BLISS Â :-*

Can't wait to get back there tonight! However, to stay in touch with London, work, and the SE, we are in the process of buying a flat, which is actually in Essex, nr Stansted Airport. So I'm doing rather a lot of commuting at the moment  lucky I have a TT ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

LOL Paulstt your a converted 'country bumbkin' now


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Also start growing your allotment  and dont forget the barber jacket and matching boots too hehehehe lol that is a must ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds Like a good area to build another Asylum Centre, just like the [smiley=toilet.gif] Government wants to do in my back yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[smiley=help.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=help.gif]

Sorry rant over,


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> LOL Paulstt your a converted 'country bumbkin' now Â  Â





> Also start growing your allotment Â and dont forget the barber jacket and matching boots too hehehehe lol that is a must Â


Too bloody right! I already have a 2 stroke rotavator that I bought when i churned over the earth in my postage stamp sized peice of land they called a garden in the old house.

I soon be waving a rambling stick about and shouting 'get orf my laaaand' in a farmer giles voice!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

The muppets who lived here before us seemed to be a father & son team of DIY incompetents.
ie. Bathroom lighting modified - neg wire used for lighting switch instead of positive meaning a live supply to bathroom lights at all times.
No footings under the laundry room - it started leaning away from main property and squashed mains soil pipe 12ft underground.
Used cheap & nasty insulating foam in cavity walls that encouraged damp on inner walls. (Installing company had gone bankrupt & closed when chasing guarantee up)
The list goes on - and on..... (converted room above garage into bedroom and used floorboards on edge as joists)
The son was training to be an architect(!) The father (house vendor) died. Would I trust an architect called G*TTR*DG*? Perhaps his training may have taught him something!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Dear oh Dear, Guy, sounds like big problems to sort out. Good luck. Had a similar problem with a crushed soil pipe after some muppet builders drove a huge concrete mixer (to lazy to mix the concrete themselves) over a shared drive to build a garage many years ago - that was AFTER I had told them that the ground was not strong enough  They paid for the damage in the end though...

Re the footings - when I built my patio I put down a 6" hardcore/concrete base - the guy in the builders merchants thought I was laying an aircraft runway! It never moved 1mm though 

A FULL structural survey is the only way to go, when you are buying an older house..even then it's not guaranteed that they won't miss any problems.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> I have just moved house (absolutely exhausting!) and I now have septic tanks, gas bottles and oil fired central heating to deal with Â
> 
> Well please to have moved though, out of the London 'smoke' and into the countryside Â ;D


Jesus I'd have stuck in London if I was you not what you'd call progress is it!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Jesus I'd have stuck in London if I was you not what you'd call progress is it!


It's not as remote as it sounds, you'd be surprised how many rural houses don't have these services. It's no big deal really..

I have a flat near London too ..


----------

